# Kitless rollerballs?



## terryf (May 13, 2012)

I'm just curious - I see plenty of kitless FP's but very few RB's or pencils.

I can understand that there is less measuring to do in terms of getting the FP ink cartridge to fit and a bit more work in terms of the RB section but are these the only reasons?

Would love to hear your opinions


----------



## bluwolf (May 13, 2012)

Actually, all the kitless pens I've made are rollerballs. I know the FPs are very popular but I don't know anybody that uses them. The FPs are very impressive looking as kitless pens, that's for sure.

I made a couple of kitless (or semi-kitless I guess) that used the front ends of pens like the Jr. Gent because you could switch it from an FP to an RB just by changing out the front. Other than that I don't think there is any reason not to make kitless RBs.

Mike


----------



## terryf (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the response Mike - the use is what bothers me. Whilst I write almost every day with a FP (admittedly not my own_ Shaeffer, MB, Parker, Waterman etc), most people I know dont - they prefer either ballpoint or rollerball.

I also always carry a ballpoint as some surfaces just dont like FP ink


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 13, 2012)

I made only one functional kitless pen, photographed it as a fountain pen but changed it over to a rollerball for everyday use. I ruined three suitcoats that leaked while carrying a fountain pen.  I prefer to write with a fountain pen, but I pull my pen out a hundred times a day and am an accident waiting to happen...and it does.


----------



## mredburn (May 13, 2012)

Ive made several all wood rollerballs. The last one I took the wood nose cone and replaced it because it was not holding together to well. Edge glued scallops that are about .030 thick dont like to hold together if you generate any heat while sanding. One of the first all wooden ones is my daily desk pen. the one in my avatar.  When I can find it!


----------



## lorbay (May 13, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> Actually, all the kitless pens I've made are rollerballs. I know the FPs are very popular but I don't know anybody that uses them. The FPs are very impressive looking as kitless pens, that's for sure.
> 
> I made a couple of kitless (or semi-kitless I guess) that used the front ends of pens like the Jr. Gent because you could switch it from an FP to an RB just by changing out the front. Other than that I don't think there is any reason not to make kitless RBs.
> 
> Mike



Mike have you any pictures of them please.

Lin.


----------



## mredburn (May 13, 2012)

Links to the wood rollerball pens 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/day-late-dollar-short-93944/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/wooden-rollerball-scallops-91337/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/walnut-ebony-roller-ball-wooden-pen-91450/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/mesquite-walnut-rollerball-87699/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/simple-wooden-rollerball-pen-86571/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/mesquite-maple-pith-rollerball-87700/


----------



## bluwolf (May 13, 2012)

Lin,

This should be a link to my Guild page. The rollerballs are mixed in with the ballpoints, etc. But I think you'll find them. All the ones that are capped pens are the rollerballs. At the bottom of the page click on first page because it starts with the most recent and there are only a couple pix on the last page. Sorry to be difficult, it's just the way they set it up. I've made a couple in acrylics and ebonite. Just haven't had time to stick them in there.

Pen Makers Guild

Mike


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 13, 2012)

I too have made just as many kitless roller balls as FPs.  For many users they are more practical.  Even won the contest with one.  I don't see a down side.


----------



## terryf (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the response! It seems I have been missing most of those posts - I will need to sharpen up on the SOYP forum!! 

I tried my hand at an all wood rollerball and when the damn thing blew up after three days of work I threw in the towel - looks like I'll have to give it another bash


----------



## Curly (May 13, 2012)

*You can have your cake and eat it too.*

It is possible to do both with the Schmidt #5 nib and feed along with the Schmidt rollerball tip you go either way and have the benefit of the variety of fountain pen ink colours not readily available in refills. They are interchangeable with the section you make. There are at least a couple vendors that are members here that carry them. 
Pardon the dust in the picture. 

Pete


----------



## terryf (May 13, 2012)

Thanks Pete, I have both which I got from vendors on the site. Havent gotten around to using them though.

Was thinking more along the lines of conventional rollerball though.



Curly said:


> It is possible to do both with the Schmidt #5 nib and feed along with the Schmidt rollerball tip you go either way and have the benefit of the variety of fountain pen ink colours not readily available in refills. They are interchangeable with the section you make. There are at least a couple vendors that are members here that carry them.
> Pardon the dust in the picture.
> 
> Pete


----------



## Texatdurango (May 13, 2012)

I make my rolerball nibs from Alumilite and while it takes a minute or two longer to make over a fountain section, it's not any more complicated.  

The link below shows a pen I made last year with the idea of offering one body with any of three sections/ink supplies that just screw in.  This way when a customer says... _"I love the pen BUT I use a rollerball_", I've got an answer for them! 

I showed this idea at the LA pen show and didn't sell one rollerball, everyone wanted the fountain pen configuration.  I guess it's the venue you attend that has a lot to do with what the customers are looking for.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/my-convertable-88309/


----------



## Stevej72 (May 13, 2012)

I made one kitless RB out of aluminum and also made an FP section for it so I can use it either way.  Right now I am working on an antler kitless RB, I already have the nose cone built but need to get some more antler for the rest of the pen.  I've screwed the nose cone onto my aluminum pen and it feels great!


----------

